# Climbing Harness/Saddle Q&A???



## firediver125 (Apr 1, 2011)

I am new to the Arborist industry and to this site, I have spent a lot of time on here lately reading up on all kinds of different topics. I have discovered that there needs to be a dedicated or "STICKY" thread about Saddle/Harness questions, answers, likes/dilikes, and recall/safety issues. I have not climbed a tree yet with ropes and spikes, I am however going to get into it pretty soon. I have spent quite a bit of time in a bucket truck, and am getting over my fear of heights pretty well. I am also SCUBA instructor and a Firefighter/EMT as well and I only mention that to say that if my life is going to depend on something, I am one to preach that money should not be an issue. Just ask your family if they would rather you save $100 and take the chance of never coming home again, or just spend the money and be safe? I am not saying that the most expensive is always the best, but you usually get what you for, right?

Now I have a few questions, and it seems like there are plenty of safe, experienced arborists here that are willing to help amateurs and share their knowledge. 

Is there a difference between a saddle and harness, or are the two synonomous?
Do harnesses not have fall protection incorporated into them, I see them as an "option" on some harness's?
Leg loops or seated saddle what would be the difference when on rope? The seat doesn't squish the twig and berries or just a preference of one over the other?

I am 5'7' 160lbs so I am not quite as big as some of the larger guys that are climbing. I also don't not have a store anywhere near where I live to go and try different gear before I buy, that is why I see this site as an incredible tool to the industry. Thanks for your time, Paul


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 1, 2011)

I think the first question is what are you planning on doing, or what kind of climbing. Are going to be doing mostly removals and standing in gaffs most of the day. If your planning on doing some extensive pruning and hanging from a rope a lot, along with SRT, footlocking ETC ETC then your going to have different opinions on what you should get. 

If you have no experience as of yet then maybe you should see about hooking up with someone who can spend some time with you and maybe try some different options out.


----------



## newbym (Apr 1, 2011)

The words tend to be interchanged, but I was always taught that a saddle is what you wear when on the ropes, a harness is what you wear in a lift.

If by fall protection you mean a deceleration lanyard that absorbs the shock of the fall, then no, most saddles don't have anything like that. When climbing, your fall protection is your rope/lanyard.

Saddle choice is all about personal preference. Your best bet is to find a climbing class that's going on close to you and go to it. I have to drive 3-5 hours to get to the closest climbing conventions that happen for me, but it's still well worth it. There's always a lot of really knowledgeable guys who are more than willing to teach.


----------



## firediver125 (Apr 1, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I think the first question is what are you planning on doing, or what kind of climbing. Are going to be doing mostly removals and standing in gaffs most of the day. If your planning on doing some extensive pruning and hanging from a rope a lot, along with SRT, footlocking ETC ETC then your going to have different opinions on what you should get.
> 
> If you have no experience as of yet then maybe you should see about hooking up with someone who can spend some time with you and maybe try some different options out.



I am plan on doing removals and stuff you just cant get a truck to whether it be because the work is to high, or you just cant get the truck to the trees. 

I have a couple buddies that work for the power company and I will see if I can check out their gear. Thanks


----------



## firediver125 (Apr 1, 2011)

newbym said:


> the words tend to be interchanged, but i was always taught that a saddle is what you wear when on the ropes, a harness is what you wear in a lift.
> 
> If by fall protection you mean a deceleration lanyard that absorbs the shock of the fall, then no, most saddles don't have anything like that. When climbing, your fall protection is your rope/lanyard.
> 
> Saddle choice is all about personal preference. Your best bet is to find a climbing class that's going on close to you and go to it. I have to drive 3-5 hours to get to the closest climbing conventions that happen for me, but it's still well worth it. There's always a lot of really knowledgeable guys who are more than willing to teach.


 






I was looking at this harness which looks to have built in fall arrest and optional batten seat. I guess the leg loops and batten seat on this one you can have both, is this how most saddles are?

I would love to go to a class but I don't know of any or how to find them. I will do a bit of searching though, thanks.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 2, 2011)

Arbormaster is giving one in Irving Tx, not sure where your at in Arkansas but that shouldnt be out of reach for you.

Arbormaster Schedule


----------



## firediver125 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the classes I am going to look into that for sure, Thanks again.


----------



## Frax (Apr 2, 2011)

Saddles, ropes and lanyards for tree work are for tree access and work positioning, not fall arrest I have heard that you can do serious damage to your pelvis and back falling even 15 feet in your saddle, even if you come nowhere near hitting the ground or part of the tree. Arborist ropes are also not stretchy (but there is new stuff that may be - I'm not up on the real techy new stuff). That is why keeping your rope taut at the level you are working at is a must.
There are awesome saddles at several price points that are as safe as they ever need to be but there is no substitute for trying them on - like footwear. Everyone is shaped and works slightly differently.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 3, 2011)

To add too what they said, books. Tree Climber Companion,Best Pruning Standards and Arbormaster's "The Art and Science of Practical Rigging" would be a great start. But that does not substitute for a one on one, with a pro.


----------



## firediver125 (Apr 4, 2011)

*What saddle do you wear?*

Thanks for the information, I am still looking for some info on what to look for in a saddle. I am not afraid to spend the money on something that my life is dependent upon, but I don't want to spend $500 on one, only to be disappointed by it. The latest and greatest is not always the best, I would like some information on what YOU guys are wearing and what you like about it, and what you would change or add to it. Thanks again!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 5, 2011)

firediver125 said:


> Thanks for the information, I am still looking for some info on what to look for in a saddle. I am not afraid to spend the money on something that my life is dependent upon, but I don't want to spend $500 on one, only to be disappointed by it. The latest and greatest is not always the best, I would like some information on what YOU guys are wearing and what you like about it, and what you would change or add to it. Thanks again!



I've said it before to new climbers pricing out the fanciest and most expensive saddles on the market. IMO, they're are not worth the money till you KNOW what YOU need. Any saddle made by a reputable dealer will be safe for work, so don't be fooled that the higher the price, the safer the saddle. 

In my opinion, the fancier the saddle is the LESS safe it is because there are so many adjustment and buckle points that could fail if not set up properly, not to mention a newbie won't have the experience necessary to take advantage of all those adjusters to make the saddle super comfortable. 

Also, how do you know that you even LIKE to climb? Why invest in a $700 saddle only to find out your knees get all wobbly and you can't hold your lunch when up a tree? Not saying that you aren't cut out for it, but it is a possibility. 

IMO, buy a basic saddle that will give you a feel for the work. Once you climb for a few years you'll be able to look at the fancier saddles with a better trained eye. You'll know what you want improved upon from your current climbing setup and be able to pick the best saddle for what you do. Here's what I would recommend for a newby.

Cotton Back Traditional-style Saddle : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment

I would wager that 90% of the guys on this site started out in a model very similar to that. Think about it, you wouldn't buy a Ferrari for your first car, would you?


----------

